# Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach 2 Bedroom



## tfranco (Sep 5, 2009)

We are leaving in a couple of weeks and have a two bedroom at Sunset Beach.   I'm a little confused about the units.   Are the two bedroom's what are considered "executive" suites?   Do they have a balcony?   I've read that to get internet access I should request a room in bldg 21 or 22, is this true?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.   Thanks!


----------



## Karen G (Sep 5, 2009)

tfranco said:


> Are the two bedroom's what are considered "executive" suites?   Do they have a balcony?


I think they are called Presidential suites, and they have a huge balcony that runs the entire width of the unit with access from each bedroom and the living area. They are marvelous and I'm sure you'll love them. Sorry, I don't know the answer to your internet question but I'm sure someone else does.


----------



## california-bighorn (Sep 5, 2009)

*Sunset Beach*



tfranco said:


> We are leaving in a couple of weeks and have a two bedroom at Sunset Beach.   I'm a little confused about the units.   Are the two bedroom's what are considered "executive" suites?   Do they have a balcony?   I've read that to get internet access I should request a room in bldg 21 or 22, is this true?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.   Thanks!



Karen is correct that the 2 bedrooms are called Presidental.  One bedrooms are the Executive.
Buildings 21 and 22 are on the hill above the Lobby, but you have to go way around a path up the hill to get to them.  They are convinent if you intend to go to the Sky Pool area.  They are not my favorite buildings, but I can see the attraction as they have a great view, but then what doesn't have a great view there?
We are getting ready to leave for PB Sunset Beach in about an hour. I just got on-line to print boarding passes to LAX then on to Cabo for some diving in the 87 degree ocean.  A little warmer than the 52 degree water of Monterey that I'm used to.
I just found my notes about what others had posted about a couple of "new" places we are going to try, Gordo's Tacos (Javier) and El Toro Guero for seafood.  Thanks for the tips on those places.


----------



## nazclk (Sep 5, 2009)

*PB Sunset Beach*

I think buildings 20, 21, 22 have wireless, also down by the deli(best reception)
The Presidentials are wonderful. Plenty of room. full kitchen(no oven) and they have dishwashers.


----------



## tfranco (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks all for the great info.....sounds like an amazing place and I can hardly wait!   As for the internet situation if I can get it outside someplace I'm not going to worry about having it in the room.   What are your recommendations for the best building to request?


----------



## bhrungo (Sep 6, 2009)

The Two-Bedroom Presidential units up in the higher buildings (20, 21, 22, etc.) are called "*super presidentials*" and those also have hot-tubs on the balcony.  We have stayed in building 20 the last two times and have had the nice large hot-tub to sit in and enjoy the amazing view!

The lower buildings are regular 2 bedroom presidentials and do NOT have the hot-tubs on their balcony.

Have a great time!


----------



## LisaH (Sep 6, 2009)

I toured the place last time when we were in Cabo. Truly amazing! You will have a great time there.


----------



## planada (Sep 13, 2009)

We own a super Presidential in Building 20. You will have internet access in the master bedroom and also in the living room. There is none in the 2nd bedroom. There is no cord in the room but you can get one from the concierge. They even brought it up to our room for us...2 since we had 2 lap tops. You will love the PB Sunset Beach!


----------



## Cyndi (Sep 14, 2009)

You can get wireless access at the Manilla Bar and the Lobby area and Villa 17,18 and 26 because they are close to pools and pool areas are supposed to have wireless acess - but sometimes they are down of course and you can't get the staff to reboot. Anyway, we own in building 22 and the post regarding needing a cord and it being available from the conciege is correct. They are building and you do NOT want to be in Building 25 or 23 and 24. 

Have a great time!! I went twice this summer. Don't miss dinner at the Pacifica. The food and service is outstanding.


----------



## nazclk (Sep 14, 2009)

*Bldg 20*

Planada what room do you own in Bldg 20.  I just bought 2052 week 21


----------



## badger51 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Presidential Suite at Pueblo Benito Sunset Beach*

I agree it is CONFUSING at first. However, I now understand it as of 8-20-13.

The presidential suites do not have the jacuzzi and I just paid $434 for each week of upgrade to the Super Presidential. Talked with Edwin at their front desk and he wwas helpful, even though he did not budge on the price ($868) for the upgrade. He did say that I could try for the upgrade when I goyt there but that there was no guarentee the room would be there. 

I too, am from the timeshare side with RCI doing my booking. So considering that IO paid only $500 for the 2 weeks I figured that the upgrade was worth it.

Any ideas for fishing charters? Want to fish but don't know where to go.\

Thanks in advance


----------

